# Visiting Solvang next week - any recommended ride routes?



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi - visiting Solvang next week. Are there any recommended bike routes: 30 and 60 milers for starters? Thanks!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The TT course from the ToC is a nice shorter ride. Go north from Solvang on Alamo Pintado to Los Olivos. Go west about 1/2mile to Ballard Canyon road for the return. if you get thirsty there are many wineries along both roads. 

I've done the Solvang Century a number of times, and for my money the first part is the nicest. Go West from Solvang on Hwy 246. One block past US 101, go south on Avenue of the Flags. After about 1-1/2 miles a right turn will dump you on Santa Rosa Road. Go for miles on quiet, oak-covered road to Limpoc. Return on Hwy 246.

For a big climb go to Los Olivos, as above, then go North on Figueroa Mountain Rd.

Enjoy!


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks much!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Here...this should help keep you busy 

http://www.mapmyride.com/find-ride/united-states/ca/solvang/page1


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice resource, RetroGrouch!


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice..thanks for the link!


----------



## calrider (Oct 11, 2005)

Dr J Bike Shop in Solvang has a great bike map of the area, with routes, distances, elevations, etc for a couple of bucks, Also a great guy to discuss the area and pick up any supplies.


----------

